# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  مقدمه اي بر وب پارت ها

## ghameshloe

وب پارت ها كنترلهاي سمت سرور هستند كه درون صفحات خاصي موسوم به صفحات وب پارت (WebPart Pages ) در يك برنامه كاربردي ASP.NET يا يك سايت شيرپوينت اجرا مي شوند. WSS شامل وب پارت هاي آماده و از قبل توليد شده اي است كه بلافاصله پس نصب آن مي توان از آنها استفاده كرد.

به علت محبوبيت زياد وب پارتها در WSS 2.0 ، پشتيباني از زيرساخت جديد وب پارت ها (بر مبناي ASP.NET 2.0 ) به WSS 3.0 افزوده شده است. زيرساخت جديد وب پارت ها ، مشابه و در عين حال متفاوت با زيرساخت وب پارت ها در WSS 2.0 مي باشد.

انواع وب پارت ها در WSS 3.0

در حال حاضر دو نوع متفاوت از وب پارت ها در WSS 3.0 وجود دارند. يكي وب پارت هاي مبتني بر شيرپوينت و ديگري وب پارت هاي ASP.NET . با وجود اينكه هر دو نوع توسط شيرپوينت پشتيباني مي شوند ، توصيه مي شود كه در پروژه هاي جديد از وب پارت هاي ASP.NET استفاده كنيد.

الف - وب پارت هاي مبتني بر شيرپوينت:

اين نوع وب پارت ها (كه وب پارت هاي سبك قديمي نيز ناميده مي شوند) وابسته به Microsoft.SharePoint.dll بوده و بايد از كلاس پايه ي WebPart موجود در فضاي نام Microsoft.SharePoint.WebPartPages ارث ببرند. اين نوع از وب پارت ها فقط در سايتهاي شيرپوينت قابل استفاده هستند. در WSS 3.0 هنوز Microsoft.SharePoint.dll حفظ شده است تا وب پارت هايي كه به سبك قديمي نوشته شده اند ، با WSS 3.0 سازگار باشند.

ب - وب پارت هاي ASP.NET :

اين نوع وب پارت ها بر فراز زيرساخت ASP.NET WebPart ساخته شده اند. وب پارت هاي ASP.NET وابسته به System.Web.dll هستند كه بايد از كلاسي به نام WebPart موجود در فضاي نام System.Web.UI.WebControls.WebParts ارث ببرند. از اين نوع وب پارت ها مي توان در برنامه هاي كاربردي WSS استفاده كرد.

نكته: اگر شما وب پارت هاي اختصاصي براي سايتهاي شيرپوينت طراحي مي كنيد و اين وب پارت ها از مدل شيء WSS استفاده خواهند كرد ، بهتر است كلاسي را از كلاس پايه ي System.Web.UI.WebControls.WebParts.WebPart مشتق كنيد و سپس ارجاعي به مدل شيء SharePoint به پروژه خود اضافه كنيد.

نكاتي ديگر در مورد وب پارت هاي ASP.NET

زيرساخت وب پارت هاي WSS 3.0 بر اساس كنترلي به نام SPWebPartManager ايجاد شده كه خود اين كنترل هم از روي يكي از كنترلهاي ASP.NET 2.0 به نام WebPartManager مشتق شده است.

كنترل SPWebPartManager رفتار استاندارد كنترل WebPartManager را طوري تغيير مي دهد كه داده هاي يك وب پارت به جاي اينكه در پايگاه داده سرويسهاي ASP.NET (ASP.NET Services Database) ذخيره شود ، در يك پايگاه داده ي محتوا (Content Database) در WSS نگهداري شود.

توجه: در يك صفحه ي وب پارت (WebPart Page) در WSS ، نواحي وب پارتها (WebPart Zones) بايد با استفاده از كنترل WebPartZone كه در فضاي نام Microsoft.SharePoint.WebPartPages تعريف شده است ، ايجاد شود و نه با استفاده از كنترل استاندارد WebPartZone موجود در ASP.NET .


وب پارت هاي سفارشي

وب پارتهاي سفارشي ، متدي را به توسعه دهندگان ارائه مي دهند تا آنها بتوانند عناصر واسط كاربر (UI) سفارشي و اختصاصي ايجاد كنند. مالك سايت يا يكي از اعضاء سايت در صورت داشتن مجوزهاي لازم ، مي توانند صفحات وب پارت را با استفاده از يك مرورگر و يا با Microsoft Office SharePoint Designer 2007 سفارشي كنند و به عبارتي وب پارت ها را اضافه ، حذف يا پيكربندي مجدد كنند.

طراحي و توسعه وب پارت هاي سفارشي ، راهي ساده اما كارامد براي توسعه و تقويت سايتهاي شيرپوينت مي باشد. با توجه به اين موضوع كه زيرساخت وب پارت هاي WSS بر اساس مجموعه كنترلهاي ASP.NET Web Part ساخته شده ، برنامه نويسان مي توانند از دانش خود در زمينه ي ASP.NET ، جهت طراحي سريع و آسان وب پارت هاي سفارشي ، استفاده كنند.

در انتها برخي از ويژگيها و مزاياي وب پارت هاي سفارشي ذكر مي شود:

- ارتقاء كارايي و مقياس پذيري؛ يك وب پارت كامپايل شده سريعتر از يك اسكريپت اجرا مي شود.
- پياده سازي كدهاي اختصاصي بدون فاش كردن كد منبع؛
- امنيت و كنترل دسترسي به محتوا داخل يك وب پارت؛
- امكان تعامل با مدل هاي شيء ارائه شده توسط WSS؛
- كنترل كش (Cache) وب پارت ها با استفاده از ابزارهاي توكار؛
- استفاده از مزاياي محيط هاي توسعه كه شامل امكاناتي مانند ديباگ كردن هستند (مثل Visual Studio) .
- و ...


منبع : MSDN

ترجمه : مهندس حميد قراگوزلو

----------


## behtash1362

سلام دوست گرامی من یه سوال ابتدایی در مورد وب پارتها دارم که الان یه هفته هست هر جا میرم به جواب نمیرسم ممنون میشم منو راهنمایی کنید:
من به تازگی برانمه شیرپوینت سرور 2007 رو بر روی ویندوز سرور 2003 نصب کردم و با سی دی آموزش تصویری شیرپوینت دارم شیرپوینت رو یاد میگیرم
ولی مشکل من اینه که وقتی روی add a web part left یا add a web part سمت راست کلیک میکنم و گزینه هایی مثل categories , calendar, tasks ,... را انتخاب میکنم و ok  میکنم توی صفحه web part ظاهر نمیشه.
یا زمانی که یک سنت ورد رو توی shared document آپلود کردم وقتی روی تب actions کلیک میکنم گزینه open with windows xplorer رو نداره.
واقعا ممنون میشم اگه منو راهنمایی کنید بتونم این موارد رو حل کنم.
یه مشکل دیگه هم داشتم و این بود که برای ساختن وب سایت توی شیرپوینت از طریق اینترنت اکسپلورر با مشکل مواجه بودم که مجبور شدم با برنامه firefox یا google chrome وارد شیرپوینت بشم. آیا باید تنظیمات خاصی روی اینترنت اکسپلورر انجام داد؟ اگه اینطور هست ممنون میشم توضیح بدین چه کارهایی باید انجام بدم. البته سوالهای اولم مهمتر هست اگه خیلی وقت ندارین اول اونا رو جواب بدین
با سپاس فراوان

----------


## amin1136

با سلام
ببخشید من رشتم صنایع هست. تازه با کارایی شیرپوینت آشنا شدم و میخاستم بدونم آیا میشه برنامه ریزی نگهداری و تعمیرات رو که فرآیند هستش رو در شیرپوینت پیاده کرد. در واقع قابلیت نگهداشت داده ها در اون باید موجود باشه و بتونم در آخر هم گزارشاتی از اون داده ها استخراج کنم. در ضمن کاری که میخام همون گردش فرم و تاییدکردن اونها بین افراد و ذخیره اطلاعات فرمهاست.
ممنون

----------


## amin1136

> وب پارت ها كنترلهاي سمت سرور هستند كه درون صفحات خاصي موسوم به صفحات وب پارت (WebPart Pages ) در يك برنامه كاربردي ASP.NET يا يك سايت شيرپوينت اجرا مي شوند. WSS شامل وب پارت هاي آماده و از قبل توليد شده اي است كه بلافاصله پس نصب آن مي توان از آنها استفاده كرد.
> 
> به علت محبوبيت زياد وب پارتها در WSS 2.0 ، پشتيباني از زيرساخت جديد وب پارت ها (بر مبناي ASP.NET 2.0 ) به WSS 3.0 افزوده شده است. زيرساخت جديد وب پارت ها ، مشابه و در عين حال متفاوت با زيرساخت وب پارت ها در WSS 2.0 مي باشد.
> 
> انواع وب پارت ها در WSS 3.0
> 
> در حال حاضر دو نوع متفاوت از وب پارت ها در WSS 3.0 وجود دارند. يكي وب پارت هاي مبتني بر شيرپوينت و ديگري وب پارت هاي ASP.NET . با وجود اينكه هر دو نوع توسط شيرپوينت پشتيباني مي شوند ، توصيه مي شود كه در پروژه هاي جديد از وب پارت هاي ASP.NET استفاده كنيد.
> 
> الف - وب پارت هاي مبتني بر شيرپوينت:
> ...



با سلام
ببخشید من رشتم صنایع هست. تازه با کارایی شیرپوینت آشنا شدم و میخاستم بدونم آیا میشه برنامه ریزی نگهداری و تعمیرات رو که فرآیند هستش رو در شیرپوینت پیاده کرد. در واقع قابلیت نگهداشت داده ها در اون باید موجود باشه و بتونم در آخر هم گزارشاتی از اون داده ها استخراج کنم. در ضمن کاری که میخام همون گردش فرم و تاییدکردن اونها بین افراد و ذخیره اطلاعات فرمهاست.
ممنون

----------

